# Militarymonark Jr.



## militarymonark (Oct 9, 2015)

So here is my son's bike built to his specs. He loves it! Still have some finishing touches to do. Those fenders were beat, it took me a good few hours of mending them to get them as they are now.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## militarymonark (Oct 9, 2015)

Before.



After.








https://vimeo.com/141948423


----------



## Dan the bike man (Oct 9, 2015)

That's SO kool! Good job!


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 9, 2015)

Seat is giving me a lot of trouble, I need to replace it. The pan is really rough but I made due since there isn't anything out there for a reasonable price.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 9, 2015)

Super job guys!!!!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice! Love the pics, and it's great he helped, bet he's proud. Hope he doesn't grow out of it too soon! 

Darcie


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 9, 2015)

That's bad to the bone, lucky lil dude!


----------



## partsguy (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice work!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 9, 2015)

very nicelly done . he sure likes that monark!!! nice to see the father and son team working on bikes .my son did not take in any interst in building old street rods it was my one daughter that would help me with them now we resore old bikes and do customs from bicycle larry


----------



## bricycle (Oct 9, 2015)

Hell probably forget all about that blue moto bike......


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 9, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> Nice! Love the pics, and it's great he helped, bet he's proud. Hope he doesn't grow out of it too soon!
> 
> Darcie




I think he'll be riding it a few more years, he can barely touch the pedals. I have to hold the bike up for him so he can get on and start pedaling.


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 10, 2015)

The look on His face is priceless. What a cool project between father and son. Thanks for sharing that,you brought back some great memories.


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 10, 2015)

The smile on the youngsters face says it all. You're a good dad.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 10, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## the tinker (Oct 10, 2015)

You are doing a good job dad. If every dad did something like this with their youngsters....imagine how much better this world would be.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 10, 2015)

Very cool!!! Hope he stays interested!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 11, 2015)

Awesome Patrick!
When I saw the progress pictures I got hung up at the bare metal picture and said "Now we're talking". But the end result would have been the same...he looks great next to the stand and tinkering!
Proud poppa.

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## tech549 (Oct 11, 2015)

nice work,nothing better than spending time with the kids,and the smile says it all!!!


----------



## BWbiker (Oct 19, 2015)

Patrick, that is awesome! I'll keep my eye out for a decent youth seat. You are a good father. Brad


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 23, 2015)

Fantastic!
 The little airplane stencil on the chainguard is a nice touch.
 Be sure and tell your son, that we all said, " Nice bike!"


----------



## videoranger (Oct 23, 2015)

I love that post. Some day you're gonna miss those times together. Has he shown an interest in Sting Rays yet?


----------

